# Autoglym Rapid Detailer v my current choice.



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have taken much of this from another thread that seems to have died a death. However since I have spent so much time on it I thought I would let you see the results so far in isolation.

Autoglym Rapid Detailer (from my valet kit). Tried this along side a current detailer, Surf City Speed Demon half and half.

Found Autoglym was easy to work with and equal in shine so that is a good start. At this time I agree with AutoExpress where it won an award. 
The best I can do now is compare longevity and edit / update this shortly.

_Update after 1 day_.

Autoglym is on the right hand half of bonnet as you look at the picture.

This picture is first thing in the morning, very wet and damp.









This picture is after a short half mile drive at no more than 15 MPH. There is little difference in water dispersion. Really only down to corners taken.









Finally after a 5 mile drive. 









After 1 week, no wash between. Car now fully washed and rinsed.

Here bonnet was drenched all over, I made sure both sides were equally wet.









Next two show water sheeting, slower on Autoglym side. A little hard to see due to the reflections but you will get the idea. 









Left side virtually clear. 









Still like the Autoglym but not sure it is lasting as long. I have done this same test before with Meguiars and Surf City and found them pretty equal.

Thanks for looking


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Not really sure what you are trying to demonstrate here? Durability of protection from a quick detailer?
Also I can only see one pic.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

DavieB said:


> Not really sure what you are trying to demonstrate here? Durability of protection from a quick detailer?
> Also I can only see one pic.


Exactly, Autoexpress said it lasted 6 weeks. QD's are sometimes more than a QD.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

don't know about durability, but AG rapid is a decent product, i've been using it for years.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shine247 said:


> Exactly, Autoexpress said it lasted 6 weeks. QD's are sometimes more than a QD.


Thanks for the review, reviews are always good testimonies from the members :thumb:

I don't use QD's but my bonnet and panels usually end up similar to your pics with just a wax coat :thumb:

At the shops


















and after a 3 mile town drive home


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

pete5570 said:


> don't know about durability, but AG rapid is a decent product, i've been using it for years.


Strange considering it was released towards the end of 2009 which was around 15 months ago.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Thanks for the review, reviews are always good testimonies from the members :thumb:
> 
> I don't use QD's but my bonnet and panels usually end up similar to your pics with just a wax coat :thumb:


Thanks for the positive comment:thumb:

TBH, my car normally looks the same without QD beading wise but now and then between waxes I like to freshen up the shine and a QD does that, especially on a black car.

When I did this test I wanted to see how good the product was. If I bother to put something on the car I like to know it will last a couple of weeks at least on top of any LSP in place. Thought I may as well share the results. I got this AG detailer in my valet set, I do not at this point believe I will buy it over my regular product but I do like AG products as a range.


----------

